# Miranda Kerr - Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Fontainebleau Miami Beach Hotel 15.11.08 x16



## Tokko (16 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## armin (16 Nov. 2008)

perfekt einfach toll...


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2012)

sehr schöne Beine


----------



## SIKRA (29 März 2012)

Also mal ehrlich:
Die hellblaue Hose ist im Schritt viel zu eng und an der Hüfte viel zu weit für die Hübsche.
Aber so isses halt bei aller Schönheit.
Hauptsache, die Falten sind an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Davidoff1 (3 Apr. 2012)

Die Bilder habe ich bisher nicht zusammengefasst in dieser hervorragenden Qualität gesehen. Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## batman0815 (14 Apr. 2012)

klasse frau


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thanks for Miranda!!


----------

